# im new and need advice



## ryanmartin1991 (Apr 20, 2011)

hi everyone im new to rabbit hunting and would like to know some information, like i said i am new so i need to buy an air gun throught my search it seems as tho co2 would be good to start with i didnt want to spend a massive ammount on my 1st gun incase i cant get into it i would want a scope and maybe a silencer but im not sure how much its worth getting one any help will be appreciated hopfully speak to people soon


----------



## Ariel (Sep 12, 2011)

Well you can get a good refurbished air sniper rifle at airgundepot.com for About 100 bucks. Good for killing any type of small pests


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Right from the begining , why a silencer for an air gun?

Anyway why an air gun? If you must get an air gun get one made for hunting that can shoot .177 cal pellets in the 1000 to 1200 feet per second velocity range. Forget the scope " unless you really want to fuss with one" because my freind you want to get as close as possible to your rabbit as possible. If you can count the rabbits wiskers you should be close enought I would say 10 yards would be good. Before I continue others will come on this site and tell you I am crazy , that you should be good to 50 to 75 yards or some crazy stuff like that , dont listen to them thats my advice take it or not. On the other hand if you dont care about wounding animals and having them suffer then you are under no obligation to take my advice.

I would sugest you look into a 22 Long rifle or a 22 magnum , you can get good ones from Savage and marlin for not much more money than some high speed air guns $250-$350. Then put a good or fairly good Busnell 2-4x scope on it "$120.00" and zero it at 25 yards. You will be good to take rabbit out to 75 or 100 yards with a good rest.

PS . No Co2 gun is good for hunting , more of a toy than a real gun.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Why an airgun? Read my post titled "Yes you can,". Pretty much explains a lot of advantages.

As far as a .177 at 1000-1100 ft. per second, thats just bad advice all around.Yep, you can hunt rabbits with a .177. It will do well. But a .22 has more stopping power and will not overpenetrate [usually] the game.
The faster the pellet goes, say over 1100 fps, the more unstable it is, and is less accurate. A great example are the Gamo PBA pellets.Junk unless used in a lower power gun, and then they just suck.750fps- 950fps is great, especially with a .22 pellet.Not as fast as a .177 going 1100 fps, but hits a lot harder, and more stable in flight. [more accurate]. People that don't know how it all works are the ones falling for the fps gimmic.

The range depends on the airgun and shooter.Lots of airgun hunters like to keep it under 40 yards.Some do well further.I say the closer the better.
Airguns take a lot more skill than a powder burner, especially springers.You have to get closer to the game, not snipe it at 200 yards. You have to deal with "double recoil" with an airgun. You can put an airgun rated scope on a powder burner, but not vice- versa. The scopes can't handle the recoil of an airgun.If you can shoot a magnum springer accurately, you will be amazed at how well you can shoot your PB's. 
I like my PB's, but I love my airguns! They are cheaper to shoot, I get tons of practice in my own yard, and they made me a better shot with my PB's.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Vince I think you are right a 22 cal airgun would SUCK allot less than a .177. Not sure I understand you about the recoil of an airgun and scopes made for rifles not being able to handle it?? Got me on that one!!

The one point you make well is that in fact an airgun is some good practice, the more you shoot the better off you will be!!


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Bore.224, niether .177 or .22 SUCK as you say, they just have different qualities. Kinda like 2wd and 4wd. A good driver can go a lot of places in a 2wd, but 4wd would be more efiicient.

As far as the recoil goes, when you pull the trigger on a spring piston airgun, the piston jumps foreward causing the gun to jump back a little. When it hits the end of its stroke, it causes the gun to jump foreward. Double recoil.Standard scopes cant handle it.Read this...

http://www.lasc.us/rangingshotrifleairgunscopes.htm


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Vince I did not know that!


----------

